# it goes to 50!



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

haven't plugged speakers in yet  too much on my plate!

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showpost.php?p=482197&postcount=322

this thing is SMALL! i didn't realize from the pics  very cool!


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice load of booty on that link Mike! Now, hurry up - hook it up and give us your impressions!!

I would like to snag a GIZMO, but I'm holding out for a remote version:scratchchin:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i will, there's a long list of 'to do's' i have to go through though


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*yeah, we get it....*

...it goes to 50:neener:

and I thought I drank alot today!:neener:


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

Sucky thing is, his second Gizmo (the one on the bottom) only goes to 20

:raspberry:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL, i took the pics and uploaded them already - might as well post them 

yeah, the second one only goes to 20 ... and it's always out of phase.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

in the system:
Behringer Xenyx 1002 pre-amp/mixer
Tweak City Audio Gizmo integrated amp
Polk Audio Rti4
Sennheiser HD555


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

finally got some listening on the gizmo in ... or should i say ... listening on the speakers.

can't believe this small thing puts out this much power. and it doesn't add to the sound really. except for the known issues, i'd say this was great!

like i said above, i wasn't going to connect this yet, but i used some HTIB satellites on the gizmo and found that the sound was thin even with a sub ... so i rushed to install it with regular bookshelves (without a sub) and it's full enough for music use  of course i'm going to get a sub soon.


















you should market this as a PC amp Craig!

and the difference between the rosenut finish and the walnut/cherry on my desk is pretty negligible


----------

